# Student auctions her virginity, bids reportedly reached $3.7M



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

> Student Natalie Dylan auctions her virginity, reportedly got bids up to $3.7M
> 
> Virginity is at a premium these days - a $3.7 million premium it seems.
> 
> ...





I think she'd retract her offer once she finds it the winning bid is from a white haired, 50-year old, over weight, million.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 13, 2009)

The endless possibilites.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 13, 2009)

> Dylan wants to auction off her virginity to pay for her master's degree in *Family and Marriage Therapy*.



wat.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Jan 13, 2009)

Phhh, she's not even that hot


----------



## Edo (Jan 13, 2009)

Fancy prostitution


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel bad for her if it's a fat, hairy and sweaty dude.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 13, 2009)

God, she wouldn't evev need college after this.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

I believe only a weird, middle-aged, sex deprived man would pay $3.7 million to end someone's virginity.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a publicity stunt meant to recruit women into prostitution with false promises of money.

No one's going to spend even 1 million dollars for a vaginal opening too small to really get pleasure out of the experience.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 13, 2009)

This has been posted before. I'm surprised she still hasn't settled on someone yet.


----------



## hammer (Jan 13, 2009)

lmao shes still being acution offed what if its a scam for the lulz


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 13, 2009)

hammer said:


> lmao shes still being acution offed what if its a scam for the lulz



That would be too epic.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 13, 2009)

Would anyone be willing to buy my virginity?


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol, if someone doesn't care then that's easy money.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 13, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Would anyone be willing to buy my virginity?



No, keep it


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 13, 2009)

Too old for me anyways.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Too old for me anyways.



did you even see her picture in the link?


----------



## Amaretti (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh dear god.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh shes not bad and very smart.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

Irony and irony...



> *Revirgination*
> Truth is, virginity CAN be reclaimed, and revirgination is a set of different plastic surgeries and exercises intended to make you look and feel like a virgin once again. Vaginal surgery, which is one of revirgination's fastest growing segments, forms the core of revirgination.
> 
> Link


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Oh dear god.



Your secret is out now, Ama.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 13, 2009)

Hah.  And I guess if you get surgery to erase scars from slashing your wrists, it never happened.


----------



## Amaretti (Jan 13, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Your secret is out now, Ama.



I'm still open to new bids, Doctor.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Oh dear god.



For some reason she reminds me of a Klingon.



:S


----------



## Raiden (Jan 13, 2009)

Tis kind of sad that she's basically prostituting herself. One bad experience however, trumps having to pay back a bank with interest for most of your life. Good for her.


----------



## impersonal (Jan 13, 2009)

Carsul said:


> Phhh, she's not even that hot



indeed :-/


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Oh dear god.






Boneriffic.

....


----------



## Xion (Jan 13, 2009)

In colloquial terms I believe the word used is "prostitute."

Although she might deny it, all it really is is sex for money. Some old rich guy has just gotten very very lucky.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Xion (Jan 13, 2009)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> Hah.  And I guess if you get surgery to erase scars from slashing your wrists, it never happened.



There's surgery that can get rid of major scars? That's news to me.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 13, 2009)

> She was inspired to do this by the actions of her sister, Avia, who worked as a prostitute for three weeks to help pay for her degree, the paper reported


 Who would hire these people after they get their degree.


----------



## saprobe (Jan 13, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> No one's going to spend even 1 million dollars for a vaginal opening too small to really get pleasure out of the experience.


 
Do not underestimate the virginity fetish. 



			
				Xion said:
			
		

> In colloquial terms I believe the word used is "prostitute."
> 
> Although she might deny it, all it really is is sex for money. Some old rich guy has just gotten very very lucky.


 
Oh she knows. She says she got the idea from his sister who actually worked as a prostitute for 3 weeks to pay for her degree. I guess she just figures she's shortening the work by a good 2.9 weeks.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

Xion said:


> There's surgery that can get rid of major scars? That's news to me.



Laser surgery can get rid of some scars, skin blemishes, freckles, etc.

But, I think he was referring to this:



> *Revirgination*
> Truth is, virginity CAN be reclaimed, and revirgination is a set of different plastic surgeries and exercises intended to make you look and feel like a virgin once again. Vaginal surgery, which is one of revirgination's fastest growing segments, forms the core of revirgination.



Link


----------



## Xion (Jan 13, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> Who would hire these people after they get their degree.



Old rich guys of course. 

If she is that big of a slut IN school, just wait until she gets out.

She's an expensive slut though.


----------



## Doc. Q (Jan 13, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Oh dear god.



thats either alot of makeup or she superimposed another face on her body.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 13, 2009)

damn thats an awful lot just to pop one chick's cherry. why bother emptying your bank account when you can get laid for free?


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Jan 13, 2009)

i wouldn't auction mine even if my life depended on it. I've got far more self respect to let money buy me.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

saprobe said:


> Do not underestimate the virginity fetish.



Virginity fetish is a long term thing.

-Take a woman's virginity and ensure that you have a monopoly on her sexually.  That way there are no "corruptive forces" to deal with in the form of other male's she had sexual relations with, etc.  Just a means of control, really.

Its not typically a short term fetish, AFAIK.

Anyhow, I think the whole reason this is dragging on is because they're hyping it for all its worth.  They want every 13-16 year old girl to look at this and say: "I WISH I COULD HAVE SOMEONE PAY 1 MILLION DOLLARS TO HAVE SEX WITH ME.  I WANT TO BE A PROSTITUTE WHEN I GROW UP".

Its probably a publicity stunt staged by someone in the legalized prostitution business for their own gain.  They took someone with "the girl next door" look(as in hey, you don't have to be beautiful to have someone pay 1 million dollars to have sex with you) who had the right background and story and then made a big deal about their alleged x > 1 million dollar bids for her virginity.

Oldest trick in the book.  

*


kunoichi_doctor22 said:



			i wouldn't auction mine even if my life depended on it. I've got far more self respect to let money buy me.
		
Click to expand...

*
Would you do it if it would help feed starving people in Africa?


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Jan 13, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Virginity fetish is a long term thing.
> 
> -Take a woman's virginity and ensure that you have a monopoly on her sexually.  That way there are no "corruptive forces" to deal with in the form of other male's she had sexual relations with, etc.  Just a means of control, really.
> 
> ...



i still won't sell my body but i'll try raising money through decent work. Both ways will only stop starvation temporarily IMO.

I think it's completely wrong for anyone to sell their bodies like that. I need money for my master's and PhD too....i'm not gonna go and auction my body to study. I'll just work and get it even if it means waiting a couple of years.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, she's rich now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Well, she's rich now.




And, 

And, 

There is no reason not to believe everything you see on the news.


----------



## saprobe (Jan 13, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Virginity fetish is a long term thing.
> 
> -Take a woman's virginity and ensure that you have a monopoly on her sexually. That way there are no "corruptive forces" to deal with in the form of other male's she had sexual relations with, etc. Just a means of control, really.
> 
> Its not typically a short term fetish, AFAIK.


 
I wouldn't exactly call that a virginity fetish. That's a well-established anthropological phenomenon. I'm talking about the guys who objectify the actual act of deflowering an innocent young woman. ie the subject of countless pornographic spreads/videos etc. 


> Anyhow, I think the whole reason this is dragging on is because they're hyping it for all its worth. They want every 13-16 year old girl to look at this and say: "I WISH I COULD HAVE SOMEONE PAY 1 MILLION DOLLARS TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. I WANT TO BE A PROSTITUTE WHEN I GROW UP".
> 
> Its probably a publicity stunt staged by someone in the legalized prostitution business for their own gain.


 
That seems a little far fetched but not impossible. I think it's more likely that this girl is actually just an attention-seeker or she's going to use this experience for her graduate work.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 13, 2009)

She isn't all that attractive.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

saprobe said:


> That seems a little far fetched but not impossible. I think it's more likely that this girl is actually just an attention-seeker or she's going to use this experience for her graduate work.




Considering women more attractive than her are paid $5,000 to $20,000 to shoot an entire movie depicting them losing their virginity.

I would say its pretty much debunked.  No one's going to buy your Toyota on ebay for 1 million dollars when they can get one for $20,000.

Sex, videotape and _lies_.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2009)

Bet the highest bidder is Magic Johnson.  

Have some of that magic



Carsul said:


> Phhh, she's not even that hot



Of course she isn't.  She wouldn't be a virgin at 22 if she were would she?


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 13, 2009)

I am of the belief that people that stupid should not have such large amounts of money and that said amounts of money should be given to me.

Also, from the article page:


> How can i take her virginity? Am I allowed to use a baseball bat?


----------



## saprobe (Jan 13, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Considering women more attractive than her are paid $5,000 to $20,000 to shoot an entire movie depicting them losing their virginity.


 
Well, she's probably the one that bid 3.7 million dollars. Also, those women aren't actually virgins.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I think she'd retract her offer once she finds it the winning bid is from a white haired, 50-year old, over weight, million.



For 3.7 mil I'dd sell my ass-ginity to Muhamed Ali.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 13, 2009)

prostitute. Slut. Whore

and all the other names which i cant think of

*Give the money to the poor not to a whore*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I believe only a weird, middle-aged, sex deprived man would pay $3.7 million to end someone's virginity.



If a guy has that kind of money, no matter how ugly he is, he can get women for much less than that.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 13, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> did you even see her picture in the link?



\/



Amaretti said:


> Oh dear god.



Does that answer your question, Lou?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2009)

saprobe said:


> Well, she's probably the one that bid 3.7 million dollars. Also, those women aren't actually virgins.




Some of them are virgins.

Unless you count their middle fingers.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> \/
> 
> 
> 
> Does that answer your question, Lou?



just making sure you saw the picture. 

As I said in a previous post, she reminds me of Klingon. 



Kira Yamato said:


> If a guy has that kind of money, no matter how ugly he is, he can get women for much less than that.



True, very true.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jan 13, 2009)

My bullshit alarm is going off


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2009)

Prostitution. How low can she go?


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Jan 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Bet the highest bidder is Magic Johnson.
> 
> Have some of that magic
> 
> ...



does that apply to all girls that are 20+ and virgins? some girls choose to save themselves.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 13, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> I'm still open to new bids, Doctor.


DO I HEAR 3!?  3 CENTS!?


----------



## Red (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd buy it, not have sex with her. See that way she could never have sex until I agree to pop her cherry or she'll have to give me back me 3.7 million.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 13, 2009)

Red said:


> I'd buy it, not have sex with her. See that way she could never have sex until I agree to pop her cherry or she'll have to give me back me 3.7 million.


That is a sick and sadistic plan you have thar.

Unfrotunatley what exactley makes you thinks he didn't think of that already?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2009)

3.7M from 37 different guys.

They're gonna bust a train.


----------



## syrup (Jan 13, 2009)

she's not even hot :S

i mean for 3.7m she should atleast be your slave for like a year.

~1500th post


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 13, 2009)

> She was inspired to do this by the actions of her sister, Avia, who worked as a prostitute for three weeks to help pay for her degree, the paper reported.



Wonder what the father thinks of this?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Even though she wasn't very attractive, there was a high market demand for her.  

There's people out there with bad taste huh?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2009)

Are we suppoused to believe that girls a virgin?


----------



## Psycho (Jan 13, 2009)

if i;m paying 3.7mil for some gal's virginity, she better be willing to do whatever i want her to do ph


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Jan 13, 2009)

He must plan on paper bagging it


----------



## Gecka (Jan 13, 2009)

If only men could do the same.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 13, 2009)

Gecka said:


> If only men could do the same.



"suck my cock for 3,7mil" doesn't sound that tempting, does it?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> "suck my cock for 3,7mil" doesn't sound that tempting, does it?



You gotta sell it better:

"Do you wanna be the first? The first to  suck and take in my fresh, unspoiled, 11' veiny, juicy, cock?  If you like cum...It squirts alot in all directions. It has a beautiful tip, and a nice set of a balls to keep it steady. You'll think you're sucking on Jesus!!" 

See, that's how a guy might do it.  

Though, I don't think he'll get $3.7 million, there would be too many strings attached. "You better not abuse me!!!"...


----------



## Koi (Jan 13, 2009)

1. Lawl.

2. How the fuck does anyone know she's still a vigin?  Cause I'm not buying it.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 13, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> You gotta sell it better:
> 
> "Do you wanna be the first? The first to  suck and take in my fresh, unspoiled, 11' veiny, juicy, cock?  If you like cum...It squirts alot in all directions. It has a beautiful tip, and a nice set of a balls to keep it steady. You'll think you're sucking on Jesus!!"
> 
> ...



this is so much win you getting quoted and rep


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> this is so much win you getting quoted and rep



why thank you. .


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2009)

I take it no ones paid for her yet? Rightfully so. Shes arrogant and needs to be brought back to reality and realize she isn't worth 3.7 million.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I take it no ones paid for her yet? Rightfully so. Shes arrogant and needs to be brought back to reality and realize she isn't worth 3.7 million.



Well, I don't know if the transaction went through yet, but someone was willing to bid $3.7 million to have sex with her. That person seems to think she's worth $3.7 million.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Well, I don't know if the transaction went through yet, but someone was willing to bid $3.7 million to have sex with her. That person seems to think she's worth $3.7 million.



Its all bullshit until he pays.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Its all bullshit until he pays.



If he does, the reality that someone actually payed that much would be.... :S


----------



## Cirus (Jan 13, 2009)

The guy who actually pays for that better be able to go in for a night of sex without a condem on and be able to go in her everytime he wants to and be able to put it anywhere he wants to cause that is alot of freaking money.  Plus she better go at the pace the guys wants cause he is paying a shit ton of money.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2009)

Cirus said:


> The guy who actually pays for that better be able to go in for a night of sex without a condem on and be able to go in her everytime he wants to and be able to put it anywhere he wants to cause that is alot of freaking money.  Plus she better go at the pace the guys wants cause he is paying a shit ton of money.



It would be an awful shame and waste of money if she doesn't let him.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 14, 2009)

I call BS.

No way that girl's a virgin.


----------



## Teren_Kanan (Jan 14, 2009)

People are weird. I'm referring to the people replying in this post, not the girl. If the story is true the girl is fucking brilliant. With all the retarded shit you constantly read on these forums, if you can't believe someone would pay 3.7 million dollars to fuck a virgin regardless of what they look like, you're fooling yourselves. 

Now, it might not be true, but it's certainly plausible. If someone will pay 3.7 million for a painting, you really don't think some old lecher out there would pay 3.7 million to fuck a young virgin?

And if someone is auctioning something for 3.7 million, you can be sure such a transaction of money will require some officialness, like a contract. It will probably involve a Doctor visit, etc.  But who cares really.

What I love is all the people calling her slut, whore, prostitute, like there is something wrong with it. Two consenting adults should be able to have sex with one another, regardless of why it's being done. If she's comfortable with having sex with a stranger, than more power to her. People in the porn industry do it every day, for money, and it's perfectly legal, but for some reason if it's not on film, it's illegal. 

I'm a straight male, and I can say with no shame that I'd let some old man take my anal virginity for 3.7 million. Thousands of homosexual men take it up the ass every day, and they seem just fine to me. I'd easily trade an hour or so of pain for 3.7 million dollars any day of the week. Name an easier more plausible way to earn such money in such a short amount of time? I could increase my quality of life 10 fold for hardly any work at all? Count me in.

Anyhow, this girl is amazing and I applaud her. I'll also add that I think whoever paid 3.7 million for sex is a retard, but to each their own. People spend more money on stupider shit all the time.


----------



## Fojos (Jan 14, 2009)

She's probably not even a virgin. Just like videos on the net where professional pornstars are virgins are fake.


----------



## Magus (Jan 14, 2009)

Big foot.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2009)

I should try this...


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope it's some ugly sunuvabitch.

I hope noone's trying to defend this ho.

Still hot tho.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2009)

> I hope noone's trying to defend this ho.



$3.7 million just for an afternoon's work?

It's stupid not too!


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2009)

Dignity baby, dignity. 

Also, your sig is shit in comparison to videos what I have seen. :amazed


----------



## Bushin (Jan 14, 2009)

Well if her own family don't want her, we sure as hell don't!

Seriously though: There seems to be no end to what you can buy on the net. sad.sad.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Dignity baby, dignity.



Something that for many people isn't worth a fortune.



> Also, your sig is shit in comparison to videos what I have seen. :amazed



Your whole life has just been a build-up to seeing my amazing sig


----------



## Enclave (Jan 14, 2009)

Wonder why she hasn't been arrested yet for turning tricks.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, that's a quick way to earn a few bucks! Extremely expensive prostitution.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 14, 2009)

*give money to the poor not to a whore*


----------



## Talon. (Jan 14, 2009)

id totally hit that. 
$3.7M???????
AW FUCK!

i say go for it as long as its for a good cause.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Something that for many people isn't worth a fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> Your whole life has just been a build-up to seeing my amazing sig



For me, the entire reason for your existance was your booty gif. 

Bring it back!


Also, lol at the, "lul, she's fugly " brigade.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 14, 2009)

> "I think me and the person I do it with will both profit greatly from the deal," Dylan told the paper.



How exactly is the person she's doing it with greatly profiting from the deal?


----------



## Will2x (Jan 14, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> For me, the entire reason for your existance was your booty gif.
> 
> Bring it back!
> 
> ...



Ya rly, I'd bet she'd be hot if she posted NF.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 14, 2009)

> Dylan wants to auction off her virginity to pay for her master's degree in Family and Marriage Therapy.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 14, 2009)

Deimos said:


> How exactly is the person she's doing it with greatly profiting from the deal?



She's just trying to sell it better. but it sounds like she's failing at it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2009)

> Student auctions her virginity, bids reportedly reached $3.7M



And, today, bids for the honor of cooking my dinner _reportedly_ reached $5M.

In your face, space coyote!


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey, at least someone on this earth is putting that piece of skin to good use


----------



## Cirus (Jan 14, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> It would be an awful shame and waste of money if she doesn't let him.


 If she doesn't then I would say that is a defective product he bought and should demand his money back for not being staisfied.  

Though I am going to find it funny when the police arrest her for prostitution cause she is selling sex.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Hey, at least someone on this earth is putting that piece of skin to good use




Inspiring an entire generation to become prostitutes and hos is a "good cause"?


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2009)

3.7MIL?

thats aloooooot of money
i wish i could whore myself like that


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn.. she does GOOD business


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 14, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Inspiring an entire generation to become prostitutes and hos is a "good cause"?



Naturally

I'll have you know that there's no profession as honest as prostitution


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 14, 2009)

holy moly, well I'd sell mine , if I still had it, or if I were a woman, or if I were legally old enough to do such a thing like selling my virginity :333


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 14, 2009)

I would've stopped bidding at $50.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2009)

If that girl's a virgin then I'm Larry Bird.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 14, 2009)

I would have gone to 3.8mill.


----------



## xpeed (Jan 14, 2009)

No thanks.  I rather take a wife from Persian Wife Finder websites.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to know how long the winning bidder has with her. And what kind of authority she has on what goes down.

Seriously, what if the guy pops her, and gets off in a couple minutes - and all of a sudden she's like: "Ok, the deal is done."

The next headline with her name on it will be: "Internet sensation gets raped; Millionaire charged."


----------



## Wesley (Jan 14, 2009)

Prostitute.


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2009)

nice plan make n ebay accoutn acution somthign that you can mail get money say fuck you ou dirrty bumb continue.


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 14, 2009)

She's a virgin? 

I love how she also says she was inspired because her sister who worked as a prostitute. But she doesn't consider herself a prostitute? 
loldumbwhores.


----------



## Last Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

inb4 Obese, hairy, albeit rich lesbian.


----------



## guro (Jan 14, 2009)

Her face is NOT doable.  Put a paper bag over that shit.  And I wanna make 3 million.  I wanna auction off my virginity now.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jan 14, 2009)

She's probably not even a real virgin.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 14, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Dignity baby, dignity.
> 
> Also, your sig is shit in comparison to videos what I have seen. :amazed




I don't see how people are scoffing at this and playing the dignity card. 

Most people give up their dignity for much less. :\


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jan 14, 2009)

*She was inspired to do this by the actions of her sister, Avia, who worked as a prostitute for three weeks to help pay for her degree, the paper reported. 
*

way to go sis what a good idol you are.....shit what a fucked up family

bet she gets raped


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 14, 2009)

Sometimes i feel like i'm one of the only ones left who has a moral compass.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 15, 2009)

She looks pretty hot but seriously, 3.7 Mil for newly hot pussy for 1 night. Come on now. =/
The dude will probably be like 60, fat and balding, and needs lots of viagra.....*shrugs* her virginity lol.

Lol @ her sister for working as a prostitute for 3 weeks to pay off college. Getting sex AND an education. Shweet :xzaru


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, if she doesn't get the 3.7 M she could always strap a parking meter to her chest with one of those "insert quarter here," things.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 15, 2009)

man, those are big numbers! i myself dont like doing virgins, they get hurt and blood comes out...oh good grief, i dont get off with blood on my penis


----------



## Wayne Static (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll sell her my penis for that much. It doesn't leave my body.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 16, 2009)

Can the winner film the sexual encounter and sell the rights for it?


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol@One night stand


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 16, 2009)

I refuse to believe that anyone pathetic enough to take the offer even has that much money to spare


----------



## Creator (Jan 16, 2009)

How is she still a virgin with that body?  Somethings not right with that picture.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 16, 2009)

Creator said:


> How is she still a virgin with that body?  Somethings not right with that picture.



Yeah I only jumped to the last page to see if theres more info on that.  Chick is hot (at least bod).


----------



## Elite Ace (Jan 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> For 3.7 mil I'dd sell my ass-ginity to Muhamed Ali.


 

From another thread in NF Cafe: _The new 100,000,000,000,000 Zim-dollar bill would have been worth about 300 US dollars (225 euros) at Thursday's exchange rate on the informal market, where most currency trading now takes place, but the value of the local currency erodes dramatically every day._

*Now convert 3.7M US dollars into Zimbabwe Dollars* 
Thts a hell of a money right there wasted on 

Anyway, at what price did the bid start ??? and what has ebay became now.....


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 17, 2009)

thats one expensive whore


----------



## KitCat (Jan 17, 2009)

3.7 millions dollars for her boobs and pussy.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jan 17, 2009)

Am I missing something or did this happen before?  :S Like last year for example.
Unless this is an update...

Eh, if this is her way of paying for college so be it.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 17, 2009)

She was on the radio the other night. She claims she isn't doing this to pay for her degree, that she's doing it to set herself up for financial security, that she'd be getting the degree regardless, that getting it and paying for college wasn't a problem.


----------



## Nic (Jan 17, 2009)

and it had to be a student in San Diego.    And people wonder why this isn't a good place to find women.  I bet she goes to my school also.

I can't stop laughing.  "I don't think this will degrade me at all" 
even if my picture is everywhere and I end up being the best paid whore ever.


some people these days


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2009)

why spend that much when a normal prostitute is significantly cheaper .


----------



## Nic (Jan 18, 2009)

Platinum said:


> why spend that much when a normal prostitute is significantly cheaper .



well because prostitutes aren't virgins. 

On the other hand, this type of virgin, is worth $3.7 million.


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm surprised people would actually pay that much just because she's a vergin.


----------



## Nic (Jan 18, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> I'm surprised people would actually pay that much just because she's a vergin.



Well there are a lot of desparate men out there.  Seriously though outside of money I don't understand how this girl could be thinking that this wouldn't affect her image.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 18, 2009)

Why would anyone want to sleep with a virgin, let alone pay them for it?


----------



## Nic (Jan 18, 2009)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Why would anyone want to sleep with a virgin, let alone pay them for it?



Feeling of superiority.  You aren't liable for a good performace.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2009)

Nic said:


> well because prostitutes aren't virgins.
> 
> On the other hand, this type of virgin, is worth $3.7 million.



Well first of all a prostitute is a veteran of her trade, which is preferable to the complete noob. And she probably won't bleed on your bed .


----------



## Camille (Jan 18, 2009)

Virgin? With those looks, no way. I say she's lying


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 18, 2009)

i said it before and ill say it again :

*Give the money to the poor and not to a whore*


----------



## Camille (Jan 18, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> i said it before and ill say it again :
> 
> *Give the money to the poor and not to a whore*



Hell will have to freeze over before that happens


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 18, 2009)

yes i bought it lol


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there a shipping and handling fee?


----------



## Tseka (Jan 18, 2009)

Carsul said:


> Phhh, she's not even that hot



Wtf are you talking about, she's kinda cute, she has nice boobs with a big ass and she looks like she'll feel soft.

I'll pound that heavenly dough into oblivion.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2009)

You can get this same thing for 20 bucks on the street. And a blowjob for a "dolla".

Now of course, this is the street, so...


----------



## Talon. (Jan 18, 2009)

^
but i think what shes doin is perfectly fine.
as long as shes a virgin, theres nothing wrong. the moneys goin for a good cause.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2009)

Talon. said:


> ^
> but i think what shes doin is perfectly fine.
> as long as shes a virgin, theres nothing wrong. the moneys goin for a good cause.


True dat.

But still, she's also cheating others(but not really):


			
				A two-cent hooker said:
			
		

> I suck yo dick fo'a dolla!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2009)

And yet no one has bought her virginity yet. She should quit while she's ahead and go do stripping and porn like everyone else.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 19, 2009)

With 3.7 Mil in, she can basically call it in now. Why keep going? 3.7 Mil is MORE than enough for college tuition.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

People should pay me 3.7 million to have sex with them.

I am a miracle worker.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 20, 2009)

This isnt the first time ive read a story like this. Happens every few years, it seems.

The allure of taking a woman's virginity is strong for most guys. Though i cant seriously believe somebody would pay millions for it.

But hey.. its her body. She can do what she wants with it. As long as she isnt lying about it, then more power to her and whomever actually pays out to take that cherry. 

Good way to start your young professional life w/o a big debt that most others have, ill admit.


----------



## E (Jan 20, 2009)

i'd hit it


but once the price drops, if ya know wat i meen


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2009)

I've heard about this funny shit


----------



## FrostXian (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh come on, people sell their virginities for WoW gold now. It's nothing big anymore.

Yet I shit on her logic of selling her cunt for money to study family theraphy.
Same with her sister who became a PROSTITUTE for THREE WEEKS to pay for her schooling.

I bet her parents are proud of their daughters.
And the father probably occasionally hires them.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 20, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Oh come on, people sell their virginities for WoW gold now. It's nothing big anymore.



WoW gold? Srsly?


----------



## Sefarian (Jan 20, 2009)

Why has this woman not been arrested on prostitution charges and all the men who've bid on her subsequently been arrested for solicitation of prostitution? Evidence is all there, neatly documented in the auction. It'd be one hell of a bust.

Seriously... how is this _not_ illegal?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> Why has this woman not been arrested on prostitution charges and all the men who've bid on her subsequently been arrested for solicitation of prostitution? Evidence is all there, neatly documented in the auction. It'd be one hell of a bust.
> 
> Seriously... how is this _not_ illegal?



Because genius prostitution is legal in Nevada. I mean...who doesn't know that. There's large scale brothels on television like the Bunny Ranch (which is where she's doing this from). 

This girl was actually on Maury the other day and she got a polygraph test...she passed.


----------



## geist101 (Jan 20, 2009)

yes the possibilities are endless{which can also be a bad thing}.  Why didnt I think of this years ago.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol what a whore


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 20, 2009)

Poly's arnt 100% reliable, though. If i was the guy blowing that much $ on bagging her, id have her go to a doctor of my choosing, and have him confirm her virginity beforehand.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 20, 2009)

Geez, it's amazing how many men want a virgin and how much they will pay for it. :S

The thing is that most of the people who are paying that much are probably really creepy old guys....

I'm still a virgin at 24 but I'd never sell my virginity. I'm losing it to my love.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm losing it to my love.



My love is money.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 20, 2009)

Ahwell... "Fast Money Don't Last Long."


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2009)

so it's just her claim...? who's to say it's real?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh exploitable


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Even if I had the money, I wouldn't bid on her.

I wanna earn my love.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

I remember hearing about this, last year.

Apparently, she hasn't been paid, yet.

She'd better move fast before they downgrade her offer via placing it on ebay.


----------



## Lain (Jan 20, 2009)

I remember this story a while ago. My view on this is still the same: What you do with your own body is your business, and I won't judge you... but for fuck's sake, DON'T CALL IT EMPOWERMENT TO WOMEN. This woman said she was empowering herself by doing this. It's actually quite the opposite. The fact that you need to sell your body to get places in life means you have very little power.

Also, another opinion of mine stays: she is an ugly bitch and I laugh at whoever is paying money to have sex with a girl with no experience. I laugh harder if she actually isn't a virgin, she's just a good liar with a tight cunt.

But of course, seeing as the bid is at $3.7 million... now I really wish I was a virgin woman.  $3.7 million will last me a lifetime.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

Lain said:


> I remember this story a while ago. My view on this is still the same: What you do with your own body is your business, and I won't judge you... but for fuck's sake, DON'T CALL IT EMPOWERMENT TO WOMEN. This woman said she was empowering herself by doing this. It's actually quite the opposite. The fact that you need to sell your body to get places in life means you have very little power.
> 
> Also, another opinion of mine stays: she is an ugly bitch and I laugh at whoever is paying money to have sex with a girl with no experience. I laugh harder if she actually isn't a virgin, she's just a good liar with a tight cunt.
> 
> But of course, seeing as the bid is at $3.7 million... now I really wish I was a virgin woman.  $3.7 million will last me a lifetime.




PROSTITUTION IS EMPOWERING WOMEN
WAR IS PEACE
FREEDOM IS SLAVERY
IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh wow, I wonder at how many people bid as a joke though. Interesting to hear that she's doing it to pay for her degree...but I wonder about what the college would think. And letting it be known that her sister did the prostitution thing? Is this all just done to foster some kind of awareness? I have a hard time taking it seriously.


----------



## Harley (Jan 20, 2009)

Seems pretty damn smart to me if I was a women and a virgin I would do it.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

I still think this is fake.

6 months from now she'll admit the highest bid was $50, and that she was inspired by the story of 2 men in california who "found bigfoot" to continue the hoax.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> I still think this is fake.
> 
> 6 months from now she'll admit the highest bid was $50, and that she was inspired by the story of 2 men in california who "found bigfoot" to continue the hoax.





Hemingway said:


> so it's just her claim...? who's to say it's real?





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because genius prostitution is legal in Nevada. I mean...who doesn't know that. There's large scale brothels on television like the Bunny Ranch (which is where she's doing this from).
> *
> This girl was actually on Maury the other day and she got a polygraph test...she passed.*



Like I said before...and its been on several news networks too.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like I said before...and its been on several news networks too.




Uh.  Several purported "trufax" featured on the Oprah Winfrey show were later found to be falsified fabrications.

Its the mystique and the glamour involved in someone paying millions of dollars for someone else's virginity that makes the story compelling.  But, that's all it is, a story.  

There's no money in whoredom.  At least not for the whores.  Look at Bangkok or Europe.


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I guess in the end it comes down to wether or not it is worth it to srew up your life and image for 3.7million dollars.  Anyways, I find it kind of hillarious that she would hide her true goals through this deception of wanting to go to Grad school.  If it wasn't for the money she would have taken any offer between 50-100K and moved on.  Yet she has decided to drag this on to see how much she could get out of it.  Some people are just pathetic.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 21, 2009)

*Looks at photo and frowns*  You'd have to pay ME to touch that.  

I don't believe for an instant that she got a serious offer for 3.7 million.

Not to mention you'd be an utter fool to just take her word that she's a virgin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2009)

Casyle said:


> *Looks at photo and frowns*  You'd have to pay ME to touch that.
> 
> I don't believe for an instant that she got a serious offer for 3.7 million.
> 
> Not to mention you'd be an utter fool to just take her word that she's a virgin.



Like I said before, she has a lie detector test to back it up. It's not 100%, but still.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 21, 2009)

Lain said:


> I remember this story a while ago. My view on this is still the same: What you do with your own body is your business, and I won't judge you... but for fuck's sake, DON'T CALL IT EMPOWERMENT TO WOMEN. This woman said she was empowering herself by doing this. It's actually quite the opposite. The fact that you need to sell your body to get places in life means you have very little power.



How is it not empowering her? She gets millions for doing nothing. Nobody ever said she needs to sell her body, it's just easiert that way. You don't need a scholarship for college, it makes it a hell of a lot easier.

Prostitution empowers women because it allows them to do what they want with their bodies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> How is it not empowering her? She gets millions for doing nothing. Nobody ever said she needs to sell her body, it's just easiert that way. You don't need a scholarship for college, it makes it a hell of a lot easier.
> 
> Prostitution empowers women because it allows them to do what they want with their bodies.



That's a pretty horrible argument. 

That's like saying Suicide or Drug use empowers someone. 

There's a lot more psychological and physical that can happen to someone who engages in prostitution.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a pretty horrible argument.
> 
> That's like saying Suicide or Drug use empowers someone.




And they do, they improve someone's rights, thus emporing them.



> There's a lot more psychological and physical that can happen to someone who engages in prostitution.



Drinving a car is far more dangerous.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 21, 2009)

Let them do what they want with their bodies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> And they do, they improve someone's rights, thus emporing them.
> 
> 
> 
> Drinving a car is far more dangerous.



What are you talking about? She's not exercising any new right. It's Nevada and its not like its anything new there. 

And how is doing anything for women's rights to show them the best way to get ahead in life is have some rich guy sleep with them and pay for it?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What are you talking about? She's not exercising any new right. It's Nevada and its not like its anything new there.




She's still more powerful when it comes to personal freedoms than a woman who is not allowed to sell this service.



> And how is doing anything for women's rights to show them the best way to get ahead in life is have some rich guy sleep with them and pay for it?



Is it the best way? I think her social environment will take a different stance on that. Personally, I think it's disgusting.

But you're entitled to your opinion


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 21, 2009)

> And how is doing anything for women's rights to show them the best way to get ahead in life is have some rich guy sleep with them and pay for it?



Is it really the best way? I may be able to make some sort of profit out of this...


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 21, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> Let them do what they want with their bodies.




Why stop at letting people do what they want with their bodies?

Why not let people do _whatever_ they want, period?

Why discriminate?


----------



## Adonis (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Why stop at letting people do what they want with their bodies?
> 
> Why not let people do _whatever_ they want, period?
> 
> Why discriminate?



Slippery Slope Fallacy is fallacious.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Why stop at letting people do what they want with their bodies?
> 
> Why not let people do _whatever_ they want, period?
> 
> Why discriminate?



Why stop at letting black people become president? Why not let animals and street lamps become president?

Why discriminate?

Moron.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Why stop at letting people do what they want with their bodies?
> 
> Why not let people do _whatever_ they want, period?
> 
> Why discriminate?



thin edge of the wedge, don't be an asshole


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 21, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Slippery Slope Fallacy is fallacious.





Saufsoldat said:


> Why stop at letting black people become president? Why not let animals and street lamps become president?
> 
> Why discriminate?
> 
> Moron.





Sephiroth said:


> thin edge of the wedge, don't be an asshole




Apparently, someone struck a nerve.

Am I allowed to say I don't personally approve of whores that fuck anybody regardless of whether they're married or in a relationship.  Then use that as a basis for why I disapprove of the "women can do whatever they want with their bodies," attempt at defense illustrating why cheap sluts should be allowed to flaunt themselves with impunity.

Or, will people with small penises desperate for whore love because they can't get any take offense to that and be officially "offended?"  Why?  Because they think more whores in the world mean better  chances of them getting laid.  Therefore, they support stupid bitches like this purely through self-interest.

Am I winning any popularity contests, here?


----------



## Adonis (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Apparently, someone struck a nerve.



Yes. As a lover of logic, I take personal offense to idiotic arguments.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Apparently, someone struck a nerve.
> 
> Am I allowed to say I don't personally approve of whores that fuck anybody regardless of whether they're married or in a relationship.  Then use that as a basis for why I disapprove of the "women can do whatever they want with their bodies," attempt at defense illustrating why cheap sluts should be allowed to flaunt themselves with impunity.
> 
> ...



It's that old Xanatos Gambit, you make someone (the woman) believe that by doing "X" (in this case selling their body) that they are helping (empowering) themselves when all along they're just playing into your hands.

Its like you're acting like all the social and economic problems women face will be solved by sex.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Apparently, someone struck a nerve.
> 
> Am I allowed to say I don't personally approve of whores that fuck anybody regardless of whether they're married or in a relationship.  Then use that as a basis for why I disapprove of the "women can do whatever they want with their bodies," attempt at defense illustrating why cheap sluts should be allowed to flaunt themselves with impunity.
> 
> Or, will people with small penises desperate for whore love because they can't get any take offense to that and be officially "offended?"  Why?  Because they think more whores in the world mean better  chances of them getting laid.  Therefore, they support stupid bitches like this purely through self-interest.



i don't care what a cheap slut does with her body, i don't care what a prostitute does with her body

just cause either your nose is too big or you just can't hold it, doesn't give you the right to stick your nose into other people's lifes; if i want to go get high, fuck a whore and then go to sleep naked on my house's floor, i'm gonna go do that, and you are gonna look down in order to keep your nose out of my actions



Boneretti said:


> Am I winning any popularity contests, here?



no, believe it! is still the biggest asshole to ever post in these forums


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 21, 2009)

> *Dylan wants to auction off her virginity to pay for her master's degree in Family and Marriage Therapy. *



Hmm, I just pictured a married man getting the deal, then meeting her again for such therapy...


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Apparently, someone struck a nerve.
> 
> Am I allowed to say I don't personally approve of whores that fuck anybody regardless of whether they're married or in a relationship.  Then use that as a basis for why I disapprove of the "women can do whatever they want with their bodies," attempt at defense illustrating why cheap sluts should be allowed to flaunt themselves with impunity.
> 
> ...



We allow all other forms of wage labour to occur. Hell, we encourage it. Being wage slave in some office or factory can be just as degrading as being a prostitute. Seems we have strange double standards in this rat race society. 

Keeping prostitution illegal will only keep it hidden from view. That's a nightmare of exploitation and a great way to promote abusive hierarchies. If it's legal and in the public view than it can be regulated. We can keep the abusive pimps out of the equation that way.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 21, 2009)

Sif said:


> We allow all other forms of wage labour to occur. Hell, we encourage it. Being wage slave in some office or factory can be just as degrading as being a prostitute. Seems we have strange double standards in this rat race society.
> 
> Keeping prostitution illegal will only keep it hidden from view. That's a nightmare of exploitation and a great way to promote abusive hierarchies. If it's legal and in the public view than it can be regulated. We can keep the abusive pimps out of the equation that way.



Prostitution is legal here in NZ, and society is better off. No one makes headline fusses about it either, and the STD spread, worker treatment etc. lowers in that area of work.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 21, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Yes. As a lover of logic, I take personal offense to idiotic arguments.



As do I.  Would you like to know what my definition of an idiotic argument is?  Its simply this:  an argument that disagrees with my conclusions.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's that old Xanatos Gambit, you make someone (the woman) believe that by doing "X" (in this case selling their body) that they are helping (empowering) themselves when all along they're just playing into your hands.
> 
> Its like you're acting like all the social and economic problems women face will be solved by sex.



Yes.  Neither prostitution nor whoredom are new concepts.  They are very old.  In the present prostitution undeniably represents de evolution of women.  To have real power in the present demands that one have the skills to compete on the highest level and earn the highest wages.

Who is the richest woman in the world?  Is it a prostitute?  No, its Oprah Winfrey.  Who is the richest woman in Europe, is it a prostitute or a whore?  Neither, its author J.K. Rowling who writes books for a living.  Therefore, for women to be successful in the greatest sense implies they should focus on the skills that have made people like Oprah Winfrey and JK Rowling, successful.

There's no skill involved in lying down and spreading one's legs.  Therefore, what prostitution encourages is laziness.  It supports the unrealistic ideal that women can get something-for-nothing.  However, if one were to look at Bangkok in Thailand or parts of Europe they would see that the notion of women being high paid by prostituting themselves is a myth.  Certainly, it is a myth encouraged by many, but still a myth.



Sephiroth said:


> i don't care what a cheap slut does with her body, i don't care what a prostitute does with her body
> 
> just cause either your nose is too big or you just can't hold it, doesn't give you the right to stick your nose into other people's lifes; if i want to go get high, fuck a whore and then go to sleep naked on my house's floor, i'm gonna go do that, and you are gonna look down in order to keep your nose out of my actions
> 
> no, believe it! is still the biggest asshole to ever post in these forums



All I will say is that people typically get what they pay for in this world.  If you want a cheap whore, you're going to get one.  She may be so cheap that she pees on your rug, eats all your food, spends all your money and gives you nothing in return but sex--and isn't even good at that.  Maybe someday you'll realize you don't want a cheap whore, you want a woman who can cook and clean and look after your finances.  

Cheap isn't always better.  And easy isn't necessarily superior.

People usually support prostitution and overall whoredom in the vain belief that it offers advantages with no drawbacks.  But, its a counter culture movement with roots in history.  Years ago people who lived through prostitution and slavery decided the world would be better off without both.

Of course, people years later will probably decide to return to prostitution and slavery because they never lived through it, have never experienced it, and don't understand it.  That's what it means to be human.  It means you were born yesterday and know nothing of the world as it is, or could be.



Sif said:


> We allow all other forms of wage labour to occur. Hell, we encourage it. Being wage slave in some office or factory can be just as degrading as being a prostitute. Seems we have strange double standards in this rat race society.
> 
> Keeping prostitution illegal will only keep it hidden from view. That's a nightmare of exploitation and a great way to promote abusive hierarchies. If it's legal and in the public view than it can be regulated. We can keep the abusive pimps out of the equation that way.



I agree with you to some extent.  I think there is no future for women in prostitution or in porn.  The pay isn't great, and its not a job that women can do long term.  By the time many prostitutes and pornstars reach age 30-35, many of them are so worn out they're no longer physically attractive.  There's no retirement fund, no health benefits, no 401 k plan.  Its the ultimate dead end job.

Therefore, for women to be happy and successful in life, they should focus on other aspects of life to support themselves.  The prostitution is a viable form of employment credo is a myth.

Ok, am I reaching Believe It! status, here?



Ichiban-nin said:


> Prostitution is legal here in NZ, and society is better off. No one makes headline fusses about it either, and the STD spread, worker treatment etc. lowers in that area of work.



New Zealand?  The country that is too conservative to allow ships or submarines powered by nuclear reactors to enter their territorial waters allowing prostitution?  Hard to believe...


----------



## Psycho (Jan 21, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> All I will say is that people typically get what they pay for in this world.  If you want a cheap whore, you're going to get one.  She may be so cheap that she pees on your rug, eats all your food, spends all your money and gives you nothing in return but sex--and isn't even good at that.  Maybe someday you'll realize you don't want a cheap whore, you want a woman who can cook and clean and look after your finances.
> 
> Cheap isn't always better.  And easy isn't necessarily superior.
> 
> ...



i don't use of prostitution, i don't feel that much of a need, but i am in no position to judge someone for using it

you are here, judging people based on your conservative views, i know it offers drawbacks, but i know that it's advantages, not only to clients, but also to the economy and social inclusion, make up for it, by far

prostitution is a multi-billions dollar industry, even being illegal in most of the world, can you imagine what it could do to a country that legalizes it and taxes it? can you imagine the benefits?! or are you too attached to your firm belief that prostitutes are only used by man who can't get real women?



Boneretti said:


> New Zealand?  The country that is too conservative to allow ships or submarines powered by nuclear reactors to enter their territorial waters allowing prostitution?  Hard to believe...



oh yeah, just to remind you, nuclear reactor powered subs and ships may damage marine life, new zeland is a country interested in defense of the environment; that's a liberal stance


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 21, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I think she'd retract her offer once she finds it the winning bid is from a white haired, 50-year old, over weight, million.



if i was a girl, I'd fuck that old over weight millionaire to death. Then take dat money


----------



## IceColdBeer (Jan 21, 2009)

I get far better for free


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2009)

IceColdBeer said:


> I get far better for free



Exactly, when I saw her on TV she seemed like one of those girls who was only a virgin because she was so stuck up and hung up on herself that she thought that any guy she dated needed to treat her like a princess and shower her with money and gifts. 

Everything about her attitude just makes her less and less attractive.


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish my virginity was worth $3.7million.
As of now, no one would even take it for free.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I wish my virginity was worth $3.7million.
> As of now, no one would even take it for free.



There are girls who pride themselves on taking guy's Virginity, I know one. She'll basically sleep with anyone and makes no secret of it.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jan 21, 2009)

Freya said:


> Oh dear god.



seems like same girl to me

I doubt anything of this story is true

3,5M can buy endless hotter and younger virgins in southeast Asia.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 21, 2009)

This girl been paid & fucked yet?


----------



## saprobe (Jan 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There are girls who pride themselves on taking guy's Virginity, I know one. She'll basically sleep with anyone and makes no secret of it.


 
How can she tell if he's a virgin or just a really bad lay?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2009)

saprobe said:


> How can she tell if he's a virgin or just a really bad lay?



The question is why would she care. But if some guy tells her they're a virgin she usually goes after them.. She tried it with me and I shot her down right away. She did it with another of my friends too.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The question is why would she care. But if some guy tells her they're a virgin she usually goes after them.. She tried it with me and I shot her down right away. She did it with another of my friends too.



Sounds like that episode of Greek.  Maybe it's her fetish, maybe it's her safe bet of no HIV/AIDS, whatever turns her on I guess.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There are girls who pride themselves on taking guy's Virginity, I know one. *She'll basically sleep with anyone and makes no secret of it.*



And that kids is what we call a ho. :xzaru


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 21, 2009)

I should sell my daughter's virginity.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 21, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> I should sell my daughter's virginity.



That's a crime my friend


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> I should sell my daughter's virginity.



How many reps will she go for?


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 21, 2009)

ZeroBlack said:


> That's a crime my friend



not in the soviet union



Mattaru said:


> How many reps will she go for?



3.7 million


----------



## ̣ (Jan 21, 2009)

If I was a chick and I thought of this ingenious plan first I'd sell my virginity continuously.

Set for fuckin life.


----------



## Yammy (Jan 21, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> This is a publicity stunt meant to recruit women into prostitution with false promises of money.
> 
> No one's going to spend even 1 million dollars for a vaginal opening too small to really get pleasure out of the experience.




apparently you haven't had sex before. Understandably given the forum we are on.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 21, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> not in the soviet union
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7 million



This ain't the Soviet Union. It's the motherfucking United States of Naruto!


----------



## saprobe (Jan 21, 2009)

*Huh?*



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The question is why would she care. But if some guy tells her they're a virgin she usually goes after them.. She tried it with me and I shot her down right away. She did it with another of my friends too.


 
I guess I can't figure out the motivation for a woman to want to have sex with virgin guys because well, they're unskilled. Maybe she thinks that she won't catch anything if she sticks to virgins?


----------



## fxu (Jan 21, 2009)

Why pay to have sex with a virgin? So they can bitch and moan how it hurts, and you have to teach her how to have sex? Fuck that!

I rather have an experienced ELEGANT woman. Preferably a MILF :]


----------



## Casyle (Jan 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like I said before, she has a lie detector test to back it up. It's not 100%, but still.



And lie detectors are not infallible.  Granted this was back in the 70's I believe, but... Later in college my mother's psychology teacher  had a lie detector brought in, and he was soo proud of it that my mom took it as a challenge to embarrass him when he said they were nearly infaillable.  She proceeded to beat it numerous times while telling blatant, bold faced lies that everyone knew were false, yet the detector was sure that she was telling the truth on everthing, even though she actually lied about everything.  

Everyone may not have what it takes to beat 'em, but they can be beat, which is one of the reasons lie detector results aren't permissable in court.

I'm usually inclined to give the person the benefit of the doubt, but I'm too skeptical in this case.


----------



## IceColdBeer (Jan 22, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> I should sell my daughter's virginity.





BAD BD said:


> not in the soviet union
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7 million



That's just wrong


----------



## Espresso (Jan 22, 2009)

Old rich guys of course.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 22, 2009)

Casyle said:


> And lie detectors are not infallible.  Granted this was back in the 70's I believe, but... Later in college my mother's psychology teacher  had a lie detector brought in, and he was soo proud of it that my mom took it as a challenge to embarrass him when he said they were nearly infaillable.  She proceeded to beat it numerous times while telling blatant, bold faced lies that everyone knew were false, yet the detector was sure that she was telling the truth on everthing, even though she actually lied about everything.
> 
> Everyone may not have what it takes to beat 'em, but they can be beat, which is one of the reasons lie detector results aren't permissable in court.
> 
> I'm usually inclined to give the person the benefit of the doubt, but I'm too skeptical in this case.




So much for my fantasy of a brothel on every street corner and me standing naked on a pyramid while thousands of naked women toss pickles at me.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, this thread is till going strong huh?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 23, 2009)

any news on raises on the market 

the 4M should be reached


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 23, 2009)

The two guys who found dead bigfoot have nothing on her.


----------

